# What to take to Greece and Turkey



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We are looking towards Greece and Turkey this winter.

Having just read extracts from Neil and Pat's blog and I am pondering whether to take an inflatable kayak.

I don't want to put racks etc on the outside, or tow a trailer.... so something in the garage is going to have to give, and stay behind in 'Blighty'.

We will definitely take our 2 bikes....(need the exercise).... so the question is whether to take a Kayak or the Honda 125 Dylan scooter? Which will add most to the trip?

Your thoughts are appreciated.

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry;

You can go right off some people, we've not long got back and are still having withdrawal symptoms.  

On our travels to Greece we have always taken an inflatable canoe and bikes and would have regretted not taking either.
We don't have a scooter and never felt the need for one as we always try to be within cycling distance of places that interest us.

I would say that based on the fact that you are taking bikes anyway then take the canoe, you'll kick yourself if you find a lovely lagoon to explore and haven't got it with you.

Whereabouts are you planning to visit?

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi ya thanks for taking time to read our Greece Blog.

We also envy you going to Greece and Turkey.

I personally would leave the Kayak, and take the scooter and cycles. Firstly because you are going in winter time and although I have only gone in the heat of summer, I think winter time and sea conditions might be a bit rough, cold for a kayak.

With the scooter, you could still get out and about to the shops and places to visit, especially if you are going for a long time. Unless of course you like to cycle in all weather conditions.
I am not that fit so cycling isnt my first choice.

I cant comment on Turkey, not been there yet.

Whatever, you decide have a great time, do a blog so we can all learn from your experiences.

I know Don Madge has done Turkey in Winter so he might be worth contacting or reading his previous posts.

Pat

Just had a quick look at your link to your inflatable kayak, and would definately not recommend taking it out on anything other than calm conditions. Even in the summer in Greece we always had windy conditions usually early afternoon, and would have to get out early or later to get the calmer condiition. Inflatables are not that great in other conditions, too much drift and not enough control. Also if rivers have more water and a faster flow and rapids I would also say your kayak not suitable.

I am no expert when it comes to kayaking, I am a bit of a scaredy cat and have to feel safe in what I am doing, although Neil is always pushing my boundaries.

Pat


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for your experience and comments. That's just what I need.

We've haven't travelled south-east beyond Zadar so this is new territory. 

I've tried not to sound smug... and failed... so Sorry  

The plan is late September until spring...... so we hope to get some of the better weather either side of winter..... probably getting the 'bus' in storage to fly home for Christmas to annoy the family. (Euro50 each.... each way via Easyjet).

Armed with all of the info on here regarding stopovers /water /dumps / beaches / sights and sites / visa's and formalities....(massive thanks to Peejay/DonMadge/MagBaz/Pat&Neil/Grizzly & many others)..... we have no firm route other than probably ferry there (not ignoring Italy) and drive via eastern Europe back.... and hope to just wander. 

The Peloponnese when the weather is better..... Athens area sometime in December ..... and then in the new year cross into Turkey. 

In Turkey, probably a circular route outwards via Canakkale.... back via Istanbul..... hopefully stopping on the 'Fishermans Quay' along the Kennedy Caddesi coast road ??

Trying not to plan too much, working on the basis of if we have got enough information, the right kit... then serendipity will do the rest.

If anyone else has a "you got to go/see" then that's very much appreciated.

Barry and Ruth.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

On our second day in Greece in May, the habitation water pump packed up. I now carry a spare, having found it to be a fairly critical item.

Green with envy,

Brian


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder.

We had to 'mackle' together a fix when our pump died earlier this year. I promised myself to get a spare.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow thats 6 months, a great amount of time to explore.

We also carry a spare water pump, spare windscreen wipers etc.
Also a spare thermal coupling for the fridge, which we ended up fitting when we got home.

Gaffer tape is good too for all sorts of things.

Seems that youre doing a lot of research and the plan to have no fixed plan is probably the best.

Pat


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Now I hate you even more 

We wanted to visit Turkey and Istanbul but unlike you, just didn't have the time to do both countries, I've researched all about the Kennedy cadesi parking, this recent post with some info from Andy at roadpro might help..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-718884.html#718884

Coords are; 41.001691 28.977433,

Have a look at campingcar-infos Turkey entries as well, theres a few on there including Istanbul...

http://tinyurl.com/3675edz

...and theres also a great account by 'bagshanty' of their travels to Turkey here...

http://www.pippins.me.uk/2008_Turkey/2008_Turkey.htm

Pete


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Superb. Thanks.

One area I am wrestling with is Sat Nav.

I've got a ViaMichelin system which I bought 3 years ago .... and they stopped selling/supporting 2 years ago :? 

Did you use Sat Nav around Greece or use maps. I am in London next week so I'm going to visit Stanfords ..... but I might be in the market for a Sat Nav with Greece/Turkey maps. 

??

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We use a tomtom 730 and purchased the Greece map which we found invaluable. It was particularly handy for the various poi's you can get for Greece. They also do a map for Turkey, but like most useful things, they ain't cheap.

If you want POI's for wildcamping in Greece then read my previous post about >google wildspots< There are POI's for both Garmin and Tomtom in that thread.

I have a few other tomtom poi's for campsites, Lidls etc, pm me if you want more info.

For Greece the 'Road Editions' maps are about the most accurate but unfortunately the paper quality is rubbish.

Pete


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks again. I've seen your POI's (Google Earth), and that is a brilliant piece of work. Invaluable. (I am PM-ing you).

.... and I appreciate the offer of other info re shops and sites. I'll get back to you once I've worked through what system to get.

Cheers.

Barry


----------

